# Darf man als Praktikant oder Azubi keine Fehler machen?



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich lerne gerade den Beruf des Steuerfachangestellten und bin kurz vor meinem Abschluss.

Das Büro ist ein Familienbetrieb mit einem weiteren Angestellten sowie einem Azubi "unter" mir und zweier Praktikanten, die eine Umschulung machen (seit 10 Monaten im Betrieb) und nach ihrem Jahrespraktikum mit mir gleichzeitig den Abschluss machen werden.

Relativ früh musste ich erkennen, das ich doch sehr viel Verantwortung durch gute Leistungen übertragen bekomme, sodass nur noch recht wenig geprüft aus meiner Hand geht (Abschlüsse, Steuererklärungen). 
Als kleiner Betrieb bearbeiten wir nicht nur Buchhaltungen oder fertigen Steuererklärungen/Abschlüsse an, sondern machen für unsere Mandanten auch die Löhne sowie Bescheinigungen für Behörden. Wenn also ein Mandant ein Schreiben von seinem Angestellten für die Familienkasse erhält, füllen wir diese aus, leiten sie weiter.
Ich selbst werde seit gut einem Jahr grundsätzlich noch selbstständiger, darf noch mehr alleine machen, sodass sich die Arbeit meines Arbeitskollegen sowie des Steuerberaters fortlaufend von meiner Arbeit abkoppelt. Sie kümmern sich mehr um spezielle Mandanten sowie eben um Abschlüsse und Steuererklärungen, während ich eben die "Hauptarbeit" des Büros übernehme. 
Unsere Praktikanten spielen mir hierbei die Buchhaltungen zu, die ich zu kontrollieren habe (meistens, gibt natürlich einige Ausnahmen), bevor wir an das Finanzamt z.B. Wertigkeiten weitergeben.

Nun bin ich bereits in meiner Ausbildung an jener Stelle, wo ich denke, keine Fehler mehr machen zu dürfen, da jeder Fehltritt Kosten für unsere Mandanten bedeuten kann. Ich weiß dies und es passiert auch nur sehr sehr wenig, jedoch ist natürlich jedes Problem mehr als ärgerlich, wobei ich dann stets gefragt werde "ob ich dies dem Mandanten erklären soll, warum er nun..."

Den Rest kann man sich ja vllt. denken. Ich finde diese komplette Situation trotz ihrer Ungewöhnlichkeit einfach in Ordnung, da ich in der Lage bin, damit umzugehen. Jedoch kommen nach und nach immer mehr Zweifel. Neben dem "und du als Azubi sollst daran schuld sein?" oder "sowas kann man nicht machen" sind beide Praktikanten weiterhin der Meinung, das sie eben einen Fehler gemacht haben und sie ja nunmal Praktikanten seien, völlig unabhängig, was es für Fehler sind. Oft werden Elementarfehler selbst nach all der Zeit, nach all dem anlernen immer noch mit "es sind doch nur 5 Euro" kleingeredet. 
Die Fehler kommen grundsätzlich durch Unkonzentriertheit zustande, wo dann oft völliger Humbug gemacht wird. Schließlich ist man nichtmal mehr in der Lage zu erkennen, wo der Fehler eig ist, sodass ich als Kontrolleur alle Hand zu tun habe, die Fehler auszubügeln.

Dieses es sind doch nur X Euro und "es wird doch eh alles nochmal kontrolliert" lassen mich langsam wirklich verzweifeln.
Wie steht ihr zu solchen Themen? Darf ich als Azubi/Praktikant Fehler machen? Sind alle Fehler gleich zu bewerten?...


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr zu solchen Themen? Darf ich als Azubi/Praktikant Fehler machen? Sind alle Fehler gleich zu bewerten?...




also ich habe an meinem platz auch ab und zu Auszubildende und Praktikanten sitzen...und natürlich dürfen die Fehler machen...und ICH muss drauf achten diese zu sehen.weil alles was der Azubi/Praktikant macht läuft erst durch meine Hände bevor es weitergeht.ich habe die Verantwortung für denjenigen und seine Arbeit.
wieso sollte auch ein Azubi keine Fehler machen dürfen?das ist nur menschlich.wir alle machen Fehler.und gerade diejenigen die etwas neues lernen.dazu lernen sie ja.und auch aus Fehlern lernt man...

und Fehler sind nie gleich zu bewerten.es kommt doch immer darauf an wie der Fehler entstanden ist.hab ich z.b.gepennt und was übersehen,oder hat der Azubi gedacht,das ist schon richtig,das Schreiben schicke ich jetzt mal so raus udn lass das nicht mehr überprüfen...im letzteren Fall würde ich ihm erstmal ein Haufen Angst machen was jetzt alles passieren kann,wenn tatsächlich ein Fehler im Schreiben war und letztendlich aufklären, dass meist ein Anruf genügt um etwas zu korrigieren...

Aufträge,Formulare,Schreiben die mit tausenden von Euros zu tun haben und wovon vlt. Existenzen abhängig sind gehören eh niemals in Händen von Azubis.die können da gerne mit reinschauen,aber machen so was NIE alleine.das sollte auch jedem Ausbilder klar sein...


----------



## RedShirt (21. Oktober 2010)

Nein, Fehler sind nicht zulässig.

Mit einem "Stop! Fehler dürfen hier nicht passieren!" wäre das abgedeckt.

Alle arbeiten wie Maschinen und hören auf, andere Gedanken zu haben.

[/ironie off]

Fehler passieren überall. Darum gibts Kontrolleure, die nachrechnen.

Jeder Uniprof in einem naturwissenschaftlichen Fach weiß, was "Rechenfehler" sind, und ob die aus Fahrlässigkeit oder Nichtwissen entstanden sind, ist egal.
Es wird akzeptiert und daher wird nachgeprüft.

Zeige mir einen Menschen, der keinen einzigen Fehler macht, und ich zeige Dir Gott.
So in der Art


----------

